# F4U-4 propeller



## Wirbelwind (Jan 30, 2021)

I have noticed that some aircraft, like the P-47D-22 RE, can have different props even across the same variant.

Does anyone know what type of prop the F4U-4 used? Also, was that the only prop used for that variant? Or were there F4U-4 aircraft that used different props either due to field mods or changes during manufacturing?


----------



## mjfur (Jan 30, 2021)

All production Corsairs used Hamilton Standard propellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

